# Source for Tesla model 3 battery module coolant connectors



## julwaech (Aug 25, 2016)

Please take a look and see if you can find the right connector:








NORMAQUICK V2


NORMAQUICK® V2 Steckverbinder aus Kunststoff zum Verbinden von Kraftstoff-, Be- und Entlüftungs-, Ölkühler- und Bremsunterdruckleitungen. Bremsleitung Verbinder




www.schellen-shop.de





They are not shipping to the US, but i can forward the package to you


----------



## The_Sasquatch (Feb 11, 2018)

julwaech said:


> Please take a look and see if you can find the right connector:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome find! I am 99% sure these are the connectors closest to what Tesla uses to connect coolant hoses to their modules.









NQ-V2 Steckverbindung NW 12 - 12 - 90°


Steckverbindung mit 12 mm Schlauchanschluss Die NORMAQUICK® V2 Steckverbindung mit 12 mm Schlauchanschluss ist ideal zum Verbinden von medienführenden Leitungen in der Automobiltechnik. Die Steckverbindungen mit Schlauchanschluss...




www.schellen-shop.de





I can PayPal you to buy a few and send them to me, or I could order them and have them shipped to an address where you could forward them?


----------



## julwaech (Aug 25, 2016)

Send you a PM


----------

